# Insect blister?



## Techuser (Nov 17, 2009)

Do any of you guys ever seen this kind of blister? :? 
It appeared yesterday morning like a small burn and turned into this big blister, I passed this weekend in the field and am guessing it might be acid from some kind of bug like a beetle or harvestmen... I dont think it was a sting since there was no puncture before the blister


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Nov 17, 2009)

Blister beetle ?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 17, 2009)

dude its looks like a loogey


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah that happened to me, it was on my back.  Something flew in the window when I was driving around in the desert at night.  I never saw what it was though.  It seemed like some kind of beetle or true bug but I just didn't get a good look at it.  It went away fast, didn't have any problems.


----------



## OxDionysus (Nov 17, 2009)

Fire ants give blisters like that


----------



## skippy (Nov 17, 2009)

that's nasty... does it hurt?


----------



## myrmecophile (Nov 18, 2009)

I would go with blister beetle as the cause for it.


----------



## Techuser (Nov 19, 2009)

Just saw some pictures of the beetles and indeed I saw some where I went...
but I find it strange not feeling it at the time I got sprayed






this is an old picture from the same place, looks like meloid



> that's nasty... does it hurt?


Nope, just a little burning before turning into a blister


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Nov 19, 2009)

do you poke it??


----------



## Techuser (Nov 19, 2009)

Didnt even see what did it


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 24, 2009)

OxDionysus said:


> Fire ants give blisters like that


It does look like a fire ant , possibly .


----------

